# Ravenna Controlled Hunt



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

My son and his girlfriend are hunting the Women's Only this Saturday. He's hard to get a hold of and waits til the last minute......
Do they tell you what unit you are assigned before you get there? Can you call and find out? Like to look at aerials and perhaps get advice from you guys.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

wrmdunker said:


> My son and his girlfriend are hunting the Women's Only this Saturday. He's hard to get a hold of and waits til the last minute......
> Do they tell you what unit you are assigned before you get there? Can you call and find out? Like to look at aerials and perhaps get advice from you guys.


Yo find out when you get there. There will be lists on the left hand side of the hallway when you walk in. Find your name and you will see your zone.
Good Luck


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Good luck and have her rain gear ready, suppose to b a wet one.


----------



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

Yea, saw the rain. 100% at 7 am. Gave them some of my stuff and they're headed to Dicks to get those umbrellas that strap to trees above your ladderstand. Goes to 50% at noon.


----------



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

She got it done in 16B. Rained all day and likely kept some at home.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

awesome ! way to stick it out in the rain.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Good job with the wet conditions.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

That’s a huge doe


----------



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

3.5 yo. Staff aged it. Ton of ass fat!!!


----------



## livin legend (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm sure they met my buddy Brad, he is an escort and that is his section.


----------



## ohiobuckhunter (Aug 30, 2012)

It was a great day to be in the woods even with the rain. They were assigned to the area that I monitor for the state and it was a pleasure to work with them and see thier success. 
My 3 areas accounted for 2 deer I believe as 1 set of hunters left before I had a chance to say goodbye. 
All of the 6 hunters had opportunities to shoot and some connected, some didn't and others chose to not shoot. Groups B and C had bucks come in and at least 2 were sizable deer!
The Ravenna hunts sometimes get a bad rap by those who believe it is a canned hunt or that the escorts working the areas don't try to put the state hunters in positions to see deer... I have worked the hunts for over 17 years now and assure you that my success is measured by the smiles on the faces of the men and women I see coming into the facility and leaving with or without a "trophy". 
I can assure you that this group stuck it out in some nasty weather and this deer was big - I helped drag it!

Congrats once again. 
Brad


----------



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks Brad. Just saw your post for some reason I did not get an alert. Yes they had a good time and appreciated your help. They brought it to my house and came back in the morning to skin and debone. Great memorable day!

Does Jim Malson still work as a VE?


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

There were some nice deer the lady’s brought in


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Picture of my wife's first deer 2015 woman's hunt.


----------



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

B


ohiobuckhunter said:


> It was a great day to be in the woods even with the rain. They were assigned to the area that I monitor for the state and it was a pleasure to work with them and see thier success.
> My 3 areas accounted for 2 deer I believe as 1 set of hunters left before I had a chance to say goodbye.
> All of the 6 hunters had opportunities to shoot and some connected, some didn't and others chose to not shoot. Groups B and C had bucks come in and at least 2 were sizable deer!
> The Ravenna hunts sometimes get a bad rap by those who believe it is a canned hunt or that the escorts working the areas don't try to put the state hunters in positions to see deer... I have worked the hunts for over 17 years now and assure you that my success is measured by the smiles on the faces of the men and women I see coming into the facility and leaving with or without a "trophy".
> ...


Brad: can I find out ahead of the hunt what zone I've been assigned?


----------



## ohiobuckhunter (Aug 30, 2012)

wrmdunker said:


> B
> 
> 
> Brad: can I find out ahead of the hunt what zone I've been assigned?


Sorry WRM... I hardly ever check my email and don't stay on top of this site or posts. Thanks again Paul for letting me know that I need to respond!

WRM - Jim sounds familiar, but I don't know all of the escorts as they have added many military escorts over the past few years. I can check when I get in on Saturday and will let you know what I find out. 

As for the hunt areas... There is no way to get your assignment prior to the on-site registration. You will see the assignments posted in the building and you will get your map and parking area assignment when you register. 

I will be in the 1st lane of the vehicle check in line. If you can work your way to the furthest left line (next to the main road). I'm there from 4:45-6am checking vehicles as he hunters enter. Say hi and hopefully I will have an answer for you on Jim and his area. 
Many thanks - and good luck 
Brad


----------



## ohiobuckhunter (Aug 30, 2012)

..


----------

